# Nicest black Jag I've ever seen



## jungleterry (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello jag fans . Original owner 1962 Jag . Had to post a few pictures nicest original black Jag I've ever seen . Enjoy the pics . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 26, 2018)

Forgot to mention original owner bike too.got for Christmas .


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

@island schwinn


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 26, 2018)

My Jags good looking little brother.one sweet ride.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 26, 2018)

Perfection.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 26, 2018)

That is one exceptional Jag. I do question the 1964 and later brake levers though.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 28, 2018)

The original owner said the levers are what was on the bike when new so not sure ???i believe the red dots have faded over the years just like the 3 on the shifter . Take a look .


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2018)

There can't be any truth in what the seller said. Those levers were not around in 1962. The first year those were used on Schwinns was on the 1964 models. Note the oval plug on the sides for the lever stop. 

This style was used in the 50's thru 1963. The lightweight drop bar bikes also had a change in 1964 with new style levers.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 29, 2018)

I do see there is a deference,the seller really has no reason to not be telling the truth ,the bike was his since new and price wasn't even a issue here, said they never changed them .I want it to be correct for sure.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 29, 2018)

I run into this a lot. Seller is not trying to be deceptive.  He just doesn't remember.  That is a long time ago and it just did not stick in his mind. It's an awesome bike.  Is that the one from Newark?


----------



## phantom (Oct 30, 2018)

It's a nice bike for sure but to be exceptional it needs to come apart and be highly super detailed.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 31, 2018)

yes I will detail over the winter ,I just cleaned him up a little and took him for a quick ride  to the mail box and back.Not sure I want to take him about been together since new but will see how far I can get .really happy with this one for sure.


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2018)

Beautiful bicycle. I'm sure 54 years ago, the seller took his Jag into the local Schwinn shop for the Brake lever upgrade.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 29, 2018)

correct/not correct....owner said this/owner said that....   c'mon! many bikes layed around in shops for years before they sold and maybe underwent slight upgrades to help sell them. it could very well be that by the time the bike sold-the owner did get the bike exactly the way we see it and the way he remembers the way he got it! i'm not a middleweight collector but I can appreciate a beautifully cared for bike!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 29, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> correct/not correct....owner said this/owner said that....   c'mon! many bikes layed around in shops for years before they sold and maybe underwent slight upgrades to help sell them. it could very well be that by the time the bike sold-the owner did get the bike exactly the way we see it and the way he remembers the way he got it! i'm not a middleweight collector but I can appreciate a beautifully cared for bike!



Nice and beautiful bike J. Terry & Yes Sir and i say Thanks for Positive or Negative comments. and have a bless day......


----------

